# Ladies and Gentlemen, I Present - The Unemployable



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

Keep paying your taxes my friends so that you may continue to provide these gems of the human race with food, clothing, shelter and video games.

God bless you all.

[I think some of these are in Les' Member Profile Pics]


----------



## mkloby (Apr 18, 2007)

I think that actually made me nauseous


----------



## Civettone (Apr 18, 2007)

For once ... I'm speechless! 

Kris


----------



## Erich (Apr 18, 2007)

~ great role models for my grand-daughters ~





NOT !


----------



## Ajax (Apr 18, 2007)

In conclusion;
We bet _they_ hurt.


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 18, 2007)

It is beyond me why any male would want a piercing anywhere south of the ear lobe


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks like they are held together by rivits.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 18, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> It looks like they are held together by rivits.



 good one.

Does anyone know what that hard boney dinosaur plate looking thing is on that one dude's forehead?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks like an implant.

Either that or he has a tumor growing from the foreign objects in his body.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats just plain fu*kin retarded.... "Daddy beat me as a child and I need the attention now..."

Go see a shrink...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder what would happen if you pushed one of those guys out the back of a moving truck. I bet they would spark as they bounce along the pavement.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 18, 2007)

... Or drop them off a boat, I think they would hit the bottom of the lake !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder what would happen if you pushed one of those guys out the back of a moving truck. I bet they would spark as they bounce along the pavement.



That actually cheered me up. Thanks FBJ.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, those 2 dudes with the holes in their noses have figured out a way of hiding "cocaine snort damage".


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm, freaks.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2007)

Lovely...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 19, 2007)

it looked like a trailer hitch, weird


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder what would happen if you pushed one of those guys out the back of a moving truck. I bet they would spark as they bounce along the pavement.





Freaks...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll stick to my tattooes...which no one can see unless I want to show 'em off.


----------



## amrit (Apr 19, 2007)

The problem with that lot is that they have no originality. At least this bloke is crazy in his own unique way:

Tiger man wants fur graft | Special reports | Guardian Unlimited



> A San Diego computer programmer who has spent £100,000 on tattoos and plastic surgery to turn himself into a "tiger" wants a fur graft.
> 
> Dennis Smith is tattooed from head to toe with orange and black stripes and his teeth have been filed to needle point.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clave (Apr 19, 2007)

.....


 


nope.. still can't get the speech part of my brain working...


----------



## Parmigiano (Apr 19, 2007)

I would not like to have one of them in front of me in the security control line at the airport.
Goodness know how crazy the beeping machines will be and how long it would take before their clear it.
I'm pretty sure I will miss the flight.

But there is a positive side on everything: if they commit some crime all you need to lock them safely is a magneto tied to a wall, no need of expensive prisons.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I have nothing against piercings. I myself had my nipples pierced and my tounge pierced before I joined the Army and I still have my ears pierced. These people however take it way to far and in my personal opinion are just plain stupid. They say they are trying to be original and make a statement but they are just being stupid.


----------



## amrit (Apr 19, 2007)

I suppose, as with everything else, there are limits between personal expression and societal shock attempts. And if I remember correctly, the last chap with all the rings in his arms was going for or has the world record for piercings.

I too have some tattoos - styles and placement relatively "tasteful". 

But things must be going too far if the US military have banned tattoos that cover more than a particular portion of their bodies.

BBC NEWS | World | Americas | US Marines prohibit large tattoos


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

It's always those who pursue the extremes that ruins it for everybody else. Went and got a latte the other day. A young gal about 18 or so, VERY cute, made my coffee. The only problem was all I could think about is how of the only two jobs she could ever hope to get with her multiple eyebrow/nose/cheek piercings...only one involved yanking a coffee lever.


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2007)

Latest I've seen on Denver tv is that they are putting implants under their skin on the tops of their heads to make them look like a budding devils, There's a club here that caters to these whack jobs,yeesh


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree Matt. My piercings when I had them were all in concealed places so that only people that I wanted would see them. The same is for my 6 tattoos (7th one soon). They are all concealed so as not to piss off employers or anything.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)

I think some of the Bozos we recently kicked off here should consider some of this; maybe they could find a surgeon that could transform them into walking penises!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2007)

A few years ago we had a guy with all the iron work through his face sent down by personnel for on the job training he lasted less than 2 hours all our control equipment cubical's have exposed terminals and we told them that his face in the wrong place could crash a train.
It would be interesting to see the effect on some of those guys when placed on a mag lev track at least they would know which bits where ferrous or nonferrous (painful if your Prince Albert took off at 200kph and the rest stayed still tho)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)

trackend said:


> A few years ago we had a guy with all the iron work through his face sent down by personnel for on the job training he lasted less than 2 hours all our control equipment cubical's have exposed terminals and we told them that his face in the wrong place could crash a train.
> It would be interesting to see the effect on some of those guys when placed on a mag lev track at least they would know which bits where ferrous or nonferrous (painful if your Prince Albert took off at 200kph and the rest stayed still tho)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

trackend said:


> A few years ago we had a guy with all the iron work through his face sent down by personnel for on the job training he lasted less than 2 hours all our control equipment cubical's have exposed terminals and we told them that his face in the wrong place could crash a train.
> It would be interesting to see the effect on some of those guys when placed on a mag lev track at least they would know which bits where ferrous or nonferrous (painful if your Prince Albert took off at 200kph and the rest stayed still tho)


.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 19, 2007)

In a world where it is dog eat dog, get there firstest with the mostest, it is oddly comforting to look at pictures like these and know I will never have to worry about these guys be threatening in a competitive sense. Wherever I want to go, however I want to do it, I know I've got these clowns beat hands down.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

As I always tell my sons. Someone has to be at the bottom of the bell curve. For these people find nobility in cleaning toilets. And rightly so.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> As I always tell my sons. Someone has to be at the bottom of the bell curve. For these people find nobility in cleaning toilets. And rightly so.



Sounds like something the mayor of Los Angeles would say!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Except the mayor would be demanding equal pay with the upper end of the bell curve.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Except the mayor would be demanding equal pay with the upper end of the bell curve.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 19, 2007)

uhh


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2007)

trackend said:


> It would be interesting to see the effect on some of those guys when placed on a mag lev track at least they would know which bits where ferrous or nonferrous (painful if your Prince Albert took off at 200kph and the rest stayed still tho)



LMFAO!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats disturbing

Actually I dont mind tattoes but can't stand piecerings as crazy as that sounds.....



I want to know what happens in a fight, someone grabs onto a ring or three RRRRIIIPPP there goes your ear, nose or arm


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

You don't actually think those gu...er...things fight do you?


----------



## Maestro (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, at the security school, they told us that in a "hand-to-hand" fight, it's a good idea to aim the peirceings first. Why ? Because ripping a nose, lip, ear or whatever hurts a lot. And a wounded man doesn't fight very well.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

But not those pasties in this thread. The only fight they have had is getting their zipper out of the way of their short dicks prior to a welcome piss.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, with all those piercings, they could serve as lightning rods.

I have no problem with someone being an individual, to a point. I would much rather stand out for my deeds than looking like a circuit board.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 21, 2007)

How sad. Sad in the fact that this person has to go through so much bother to be noticed. 

Looking closely at the (almost) finished facial project, its pretty obvious that there wasn't much to start with in the first place. 

If this "person" came within sight of my grand daughters I would have to relieve him of his breathing rights.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it was Les who said it correctly. These are examples of kids who have been abused or neglected who make it to adulthood.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 21, 2007)

Matt308

You could have a point there, but that is one scary looking face. I think it might induce bad dreams in some children. Of course if you grew up watching KISS it probably wouldn't phase you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey now, nothing wrong KISS!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

Peter Criss, ha ha ha


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 22, 2007)

Arrrgghh !!! My kid played them until I thought my head was going to explode. I got even though, not only did I blast him with Janis in the middle of the night, but I snuck in and ate any leftover cold pork chops before he could nail em. 

Old age and treachery ya know.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

I owned virtually every album on record and {cough, cough] 8-track. 

I liked Kiss!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2007)

hey theres nothing wrong with KISS!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

At least some of it. There are some good tunes. And then there are some downright juvenile crap. But I still enjoy KISS coming up on the random CD jukebox.

Like...

I Wanna Rock and Roll All Night

I mean, c'mon. That's a catchy tune. Stupid. But catchy.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I have a dozen kiss albums on cassette somewhere in my Mom's house...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

I have them all on Vinyl and CD.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

...but no 8-track?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

I do own about 20 8 tracks with everything from Elvis to Iron Butterfly.


----------



## bigZ (Apr 24, 2007)

We had a girl in work who was into this sort of thing. One day she was showing of her latest tatoo. I asked what it and she replied it was a tribal tatoo that she had designed herself. She seemed confused when I asked "So that would be a tribe of one?"


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Tribal is just a style of tattoo. I have a tribal on my left arm and a snake done tribal style on my right leg.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 24, 2007)

While up in Chicago for my daughter's graduation from Navy basic, I visited 
the Field Museum of Natural History, and it so happened they had a Maori
dance troop performing traditional song and dance. It was spellbinding, and
I gotta say the tattoo's were impressive, even if not my style. Here's a pic:


----------



## mkloby (Apr 24, 2007)

very interesting eagles. how was the boot camp graduation?


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 24, 2007)

mkloby said:


> very interesting eagles. how was the boot camp graduation?



Went very well, thanks, Matt. I always get emotional and this being my
"baby" girl, made it all the tougher. So both my kids are Navy. She
is now in Monterey for a year learning Russian, and then will be stationed
at Ft. Mead working as a translater. She is pretty jazzed by all that...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> While up in Chicago for my daughter's graduation from Navy basic, I visited
> the Field Museum of Natural History, and it so happened they had a Maori
> dance troop performing traditional song and dance. It was spellbinding, and
> I gotta say the tattoo's were impressive, even if not my style. Here's a pic:



Didn't realize that in Maori french fries grew on trees.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 26, 2007)

About those dudes with the nose holes? How the hell do they blow their nose if they get a cold? It would come out horizontally wouldn't it?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

When did you retire from Northworst, Doug? That's my airline of choice. I've got over 1,000,000 frequent flyer miles built up with them and have loved every minute of my flying time with you folks. 

Seriously, which airplanes were you qualified to work on and in what areas?


----------



## Cyrano (Apr 27, 2007)




----------

